# my little red Dante



## nat (Nov 14, 2007)

I have had Dante for a couple of weeks now in a 40 gallon breeder upstairs in my reptile room. I am not entirely thrilled with his irregular eatting patterns lately or the fact that he didn't seem to get accustomed to people as quickly as I hoped... SO tonight I took one of my bts out of my living room enclosures and turned it into a little red tegu enclosure so that I would be able to keep an eye on him more regularly, and also to promote more interaction and cause him to become more accustomed seeing people on a very regular basis (as opposed to my reptile room where I spend maybe half an hour a day). So Here are some pics of Dante! 

oh btw... I chose the name Dante because a) he's a red tegu and I am in love with Dante's inferno and b) I lived in Florence Italy for school this past semester and it reminds me of my time there (as Dante was born and lived in Florence until he was exiled). I named my female tegu Beatrice (wishful thinking perhaps?) after Dante's love interest.


----------



## Mike (Nov 14, 2007)

I love the cage, it's got a lot of mental stimulation and looks great.

I have heard bad things about using an infrared light as the primary heat source, but I have never had problems with it, so I can't really say anything.


----------



## dorton (Nov 14, 2007)

I like it, very nice looking setup!


----------



## nat (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks! 
I am not too familiar with any bad points against infared but I would love to hear them if there are. I mainly chose it because my living room gets cold and that way I can keep a heat source on him day and night (I lower the temps at night). I would love any input though if I can make it better! It is of course a temporary enclosure as I expect him to out grow it in no time


----------

